# Portland Group



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

If you would like to help me start or participate in a Portland/Oregon group I would love to hear from you!This would be a support group and hopefully an Awareness Action Group.Send me a private message with your email address if you are interested.Thanks!







-Nicole


----------



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

hey, I live in Portland also and would possibly be interested in joining some form of support group. Have you started it up already?


----------

